# free Vanda (Neofinetia) falcata photo book (pdf)



## naoki (Nov 29, 2017)

Tottori Fuukiran Society made their 10-th anniversary photo book.

It is mostly photos from their shows, but you can see different varieties. At the end, there is a small section of local varieties with a bit of info (origin, features), but other than that it is mostly photos.

The editor uploaded it, and it will be available until Dec. 13, 2017. Here is the download link: 

https://1.bitsend.jp/download/d2ee6e89ed9dc38146bd575922646f1e.html

Japanese version is here:
https://1.bitsend.jp/download/5f92ed7072f78bb4141f5f4d20192c01.html

It is pretty slow download (115 pages).


----------



## Brabantia (Nov 30, 2017)

Thank you Naoki. Very interesting. Beautiful plants and very delicate potteries. 

Envoyé de mon Nexus 9 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## TyroneGenade (Nov 30, 2017)

That is great! Thanks


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 4, 2017)

Thanks, naoki. Great resource!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 5, 2017)

That's a lot of photos. I'll have to give it a better look when I have time.


----------

